# out of PC



## KINGFISH (Aug 19, 2009)

sure hope weather holds out so we will be able to fish the panama city beach offshore classic at the end of september. is anybody else planning on fishing i think the pay out is going to be good. will be on the REMEDY. out of PC beach.


----------



## reel sorry (Aug 7, 2011)

*Pcsfc*

We are planning on fishing the PC tourney too. Water is looking better. We'll be on a '35 Everglades "reel sorry".


----------

